# Mucus in Faeces



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi, 

I am 26 wks pregnant and for the last couple of days have been passing a frothy light brown mucus type stuff when I try and have a poo. When I do manage to poo the color of my stools are normal but they are coated in the light brown mucus stuff. I have not been having any other pains or anything out of the ordinary and was wondering if I should contact my midwife for a check up.

I feel that I am over reacting all the time and that she will get sick of hearing from me but am worried that it maybe something that is wrong with me or the baby.


Thanks
Kelly


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It doesn't sound pregnancy related, if it carries on, I would advise you to see your gp just to get checked out,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Emilycaitlin - I had wondererd if it had been too much rich food over Christmas so will see if things change this week


----------

